

Ponte Tower [video] - wglb
https://vimeo.com/51295174

======
s9ix
As a videographer, I'm curious as to what context this has with Hacker News?
Very well shot and graded video though.

------
andrewlynch
In the 90's there was a proposal to turn Ponte into a highrise prison.
[http://mg.co.za/article/2012-04-20-pontes-fourth-coming-
an-u...](http://mg.co.za/article/2012-04-20-pontes-fourth-coming-an-urban-
icon-reborn)

~~~
StavrosK
It's pretty well-suited as a panopticon, I guess.

------
mrweasel
I watched the same video a year or so ago and I wonder why anyone would design
a doughnut shaped building that tall. It seems obvious that it would get
pretty dark in the bottom of the building and I wouldn't expect the air to be
all that fresh.

~~~
colinwilson
I was reading through the wikipedia page for the building and it mentions that
when it was built there was a bylaw that required kitchens and bathrooms to
have a window in them.

------
dsego
Let me guess, you've seen Chappie?

------
bumbledraven
Neat video on an eerie place. Vaguely reminds me of _High Rise_ by J.G.
Ballard.

